# SIPS -Switch from 1 voice to 3 voices problem



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey,

Using SIPS v110 in K 2.2.1 on the EWQLSO Brass Solo F. Hrn.

I'm trying to togggle (using cc#2) the legato script ON for the first 2 notes (solo line), then toggle it off for the next notes (a 3 note chord). I'm writing the CC2 data during the 2nd note, just before the 3 note chord. The 2nd note "sticks" across into the 3 note chord. Tried putting the cc2 switch various places, the note always sticks.
I'm doing this with the solo Trombone as well, same result.

Help!

The script is in the 2nd slot, and is the only script in the instrument.

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Mr A

I'll try to respond to your post (because I think Nils may be out of town or extremely busy). However, before I research this let me clarify something. When you say you are toggling Legato Mode on and off with CC2 can you tell me the two values you are using for CC2 to accomplish this? Also, you say you are using SIPS in slot 2 but SIPS consists of two scripts, the SLS and the SVS so, do you mean you are using only the SLS script? Is the SLS Mode the only parameter in the script you are using CC2 to control?

As soon as you can post the answers to these questions I will try to research this problem and get back to you about it.

God Bless,

Bob

PS It might help if you can give me a standard MIDI file of the phrase giving you this problem. For example, does the 2nd note actually overlap the 3rd, etc.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 17, 2007)

BB,

I replied via PM, with a midi file attached.

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob, for the suggestion. So, the sustain pedal is an active participant in the process, it seems. I haven't been using it up till this point. I guess I'll figure out what it's doing while experimenting.

Oh, the attachment needs to be zipped in order to work as a pm. Figured that out somehow!

Mr. A.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 18, 2007)

Mr. Anxiety @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> Thanks Bob, for the suggestion. So, the sustain pedal is an active participant in the process, it seems. I haven't been using it up till this point. I guess I'll figure out what it's doing while experimenting.
> 
> Oh, the attachment needs to be zipped in order to work as a pm. Figured that out somehow!
> 
> Mr. A.



My problem with the PM response attachment wasn't the type of file, I couldn't even find an attachment button :? .

As to the sustain pedal thing, before adding the SLS bypass mode, there was only the Legato Mode and Solo Mode. An artifact of the logic implementation is that you can play chords in the solo mode if you use the sustain pedal (and provided that the Instrument Options are set to have K2 react to the pedal). This is described on the bottom of page 15 of the V110 User's Guide. The problem with the Bypass Mode is that it can't be activated while a 'phrase is still playing' or the last note of the phrase will be left hanging. However, if you use the Solo Mode first so that the last note of the phrase can be properly ended, then you can switch to Bypass Mode from the Solo Mode.

V115 uses a completely different Solo-Mode Logic and will no longer allow playing chords in the Solo Mode. However, you will be able to play chords in the Bypass Mode (as with V110) but since I hadn't picked up on this problem you reported, I'm glad you called it to my attention. Obviously it would be desireable if one could change from Legato to Bypass and vice versa on the fly (even in the middle of a phrase). I'm looking into what is needed to accomplish this now and I'll try to incorporate this feature in V115.

Anyway, thanks for calling this to my attention.

God Bless,

Bob


----------

